# "он это не потянет" in English slang version



## JULLIA

How could  one  say "он это не потянет" in English? Will it have the same meaning with using the "pull" or "pull by"?


----------



## WordOrder

_He can't pull it off._


----------



## JULLIA

WordOrder said:


> _He can't pull it off._


Спасибо!


----------



## morzh

WordOrder said:


> _He can't pull it off._



No it is not quite the same. Actually not the same at all.


----------



## rusita preciosa

WordOrder said:


> _He can't pull it off._


----------



## morzh

rusita preciosa said:


>




OK, then try to translate this using "потянуть". (examples from the Freedict)

pull off something _also_ *pull something off* to succeed in doing something difficult or unexpected 
1)He won five straight games and pulled off one of the tournament's biggest upsets. 2) I don't know how you pulled it off, but we're now $5,000 richer than we were yesterday. 


1) Он выиграл пять игр и потянул...????? 2) Я не знаю, как ты это потянул, но мы тепереь на 5000 долл. богаче.....

И ухо не режет?
--------------------


----------



## rusita preciosa

Depends on the context.


----------



## morzh

Yes. Very strongly so.

In very few cases Russian "потянуть" may be dragged into a sentence where English "pull off" would provide an adequate translation.

But by no means it is a 1) universal translation of "потянуть", and 2) in majority of the cases it will not work.

The reason is:

The English phrase means "to accomplish something that presents a great difficulty, and against very unfavorable odds".
By very nature this definition relates to an accomplishment of a one-time job/task. One cannot "pull off" a day-to-day job no matter how difficult it is, or a working position, or a studying process.
But one can pull of a job (like from the beginning to the end), a game, an impossible task, obtaining a lucrative contract with overwhelming competition from others.

The Russian phrase, in its turn, means "to be able to cope with the process"/"to possess enough money/energy/qualifications to be able to purchase something/to do something (like a professional activity)". 

Examples:
English:

- You really *pulled it off* this time, man, you really pulled it off! My hat's off to ya!
- I have a job. A customer's a reach lawyer. Got some jewelry and paintings in his place, worth tons of money. It's a heist waiting to happen, might as well be me. Need his safe cracked. State of the art. Do you know some cracker who can *pull this off*?
- Dick's our best salesman. Last year he *pulled off* a contract that is gonna feed the whole company for at least 5 years.

None of these can be "потянуть".

Russian:

- Слушай, мы тут главного инженера подыскиваем; я подумал о Сашке, но вот сомневаюсь, *потянет ли*. Ты как думаешь?
- Мы думали дом купить, но решили, что сейчас не потянем. Вот, годиков через 5.....
- На него работы навалили, он и не потянул.

None of these can be translated as "pull off".

I am actually having difficulties to come up with a Russian usage that would translate as "pull off", though I cannot say for certain that it does not exist.


----------



## cyanista

morzh said:


> None of these can be translated as "pull off".



If you consult the original question, you will see that it is not about a "universal" translation (which is mostly impossible anyway) of the verb "потянуть" in its colloquial meaning. It is about a much more specific statement "он это не потянет". There is not enough context to say if "can't pull it off" is a suitable translation but it would be applicable in quite a few cases.


----------



## morzh

cyanista said:


> If you consult the original question, you will see that it is not about a "universal" translation (which is mostly impossible anyway) of the verb "потянуть" in its colloquial meaning. It is about a much more specific statement "он это не потянет". There is not enough context to say if "can't pull it off" is a suitable translation but it would be applicable in quite a few cases.



Name one.
I did not flatly deny the possibility, but so far no one, including me, who said "it is possible" or "it is probably possible", provided an example.

And yes, it was about universal translation "он не потянет" (this is, if you read the original question, what it is about) - no specific usage was provided.
But even with narrowed down context I so far fail to come up with a usage I could use "pull of" for.


----------



## LilianaB

I agree with you. For me it means something more like a horse would be doing: pulling the cart, something hard and physical or routine rather than something unusual.


----------



## morzh

LilianaB said:


> You are right. For me it means something more like a horse would be doing: pulling the cart, something hard and physical or routine rather than something unusual.



To me, 1) yes, usually it is used towards either a process, spread over time, or towards a load, whether physical, emotional, work load or electrical load, or financial one, and 2) in English it will translate depending on what it is used towards, such as: (from my previous examples)

- Слушай, мы тут главного инженера подыскиваем; я подумал о Сашке, но вот сомневаюсь, *потянет ли*. Ты как думаешь? - "...do you think he's *capable of doing* the job?"

- Мы думали дом купить, но решили, что сейчас не потянем. Вот, годиков через 5.....---   We *can't afford *it now......
- На него работы навалили, он и не потянул. - ...they dumped too much work on him, so he *couldn't handle *it.

Translating back "to pull off" also depends,

Examples:

- Dick's our best salesman. Last year he *pulled off* a contract that is gonna feed the whole company for at least 5 years. - ....*он смог* *пробить* контракт/ *ему удалось* *заполучить* контракт.
- I don't know how you *pulled it off*, but you did it this time! - Не знаю, как тебе *это удалось*, но .....

"Удалось, получилось, смог" - those are I could think of right off the top of my head.


----------



## morzh

The only word I can think of so far that comes somewhat close to both Russian "потянуть" and English "pull off" is "справиться", and, consequently, "потянуть" in the sense of "справиться" (note that not "справляться", the imperfect one, but "справиться", the perfect form).

But even this is a stretch, as, again, it has to be "справиться несмотря на препоны/трудности; справиться в последнюю минуту" or such. And "потянуть", even in this sense of "справиться", is usually not used in these phrases.


----------



## JULLIA

Конечно, можно подобрать кучу синонимов-преодолеть(overcome), осуществить, осилить,справиться, get on the top of, и т.д...Но "pull off" наиболее созвучно русскому "потянуть", в смысле "сдвинуть с места", "стащить с места".("to pull"-это не только "тянуть") Нужно просто подобрать более подходящее слово из возможных вариантов.


----------



## morzh

JULLIA said:


> Но "pull off" наиболее созвучно русскому "потянуть", в смысле "сдвинуть с места", "стащить с места".("to pull"-это не только "тянуть") Нужно просто подобрать более подходящее слово из возможных вариантов.



Ну, по той же логике английское "to pull one's legs" очень созвучно русскому "протянуть ноги".

Созвучность вообще-то плохой критерий при переводе, особенно при переводе идиом.


----------



## Albertovna

Get along (with this) - to manage or fare with reasonable success; to make progress. Но это не сленг.
А может быть, поискать характеристик для самого человека (слишком слаб/глуп/беден, кишка тонка и т.д.). Контекста не хватает.


----------



## JULLIA

morzh said:


> Ну, по той же логике английское "to pull one's legs" очень созвучно русскому "протянуть ноги".
> 
> Созвучность вообще-то плохой критерий при переводе, особенно при переводе идиом.


Согласна, но иногда, фразы бывают довольно похожи и близки с одним и тем же словом. "Он это не потянет" очень близко по смыслу "он это не сдвинет с места", "не стащит". "He doesn't  pull it off". "протянуть ноги" действительно не тот случай, чтоб искать аналогию со словом "pull".  (см "Сыграть в ящик"). 
Само слово "протянуть" (не потянуть) в русском языке имеет несколько значений. (вытянуть (to stretch out) , продержаться (live out)). Наверно фраза "stretch out  legs" на английском больше походит на "relax", чем на "протянуть ноги" (в том самом смысле).
У нас разные языки, разные звуки при озвучивании различных предметов и часто разные ассоциации. Но бывают и совпадения ассоциаций. Поэтому и интересно знать совпадения.


----------



## JULLIA

Albertovna said:


> Get along (with this) - to manage or fare with reasonable success; to make progress. Но это не сленг.
> А может быть, поискать характеристик для самого человека (слишком слаб/глуп/беден, кишка тонка и т.д.). Контекста не хватает.


   "get along with something" "быть в ладу c чем-то" не очень подходит даже в качестве подобия к "он это не потянет", не говоря уже о "pull" (тащить, тянуть). И зачем искать характеристики для человека, мы же не ищем причину, почему "он это не потянет" или "ему это не по плечу".


----------



## Albertovna

JULLIA said:


> "get along with something" "быть в ладу c чем-то"


Не только.


----------



## JULLIA

Да, но другой вариант тем более не подходит. 
Еще (как бы между прочим)  можно потянуть на себя одеяло, потянуться, потянуть за край, потянуть время и т.д. На русском это тоже не будет тем же самым, как "ему это не потянуть" или "он это не потянет".


----------



## Boyar

JULLIA said:


> How could one say "он это не потянет" in English?


He won't *be up* to that...


----------



## JULLIA

Boyar said:


> He won't *be up* to that...


Он не зависит от этого...кажется так это переводится. Не, не годится.


----------



## Boyar

JULLIA said:


> Он не зависит от этого...кажется так это переводится.


Вы думаете, так переводится выражение *to be up to [something]* ?


----------



## LilianaB

I think a close translation of the original phrase will be: He won't make it.  The phrase in the title of this thread.


----------



## gvozd

Boyar said:


> Вы думаете, так переводится выражение *to be up to [something]* ?




А я думал, это означает планировать/замышлять что-либо...


----------



## Syline

To be up to smth - годиться, быть способным на что-л. Так что вполне подходит. Еще мне нравится вариант LilianaB "He won't make it".


----------



## JULLIA

It is up to you.(это зависит от вас. или, это касается вас) Насчет, годиться и быть способным-не слышала... Если можно,пример какой-нибудь.
"make it"-"добиться успеха"  Потянет!


----------



## gvozd

JULLIA said:


> It is up to you.(это зависит от вас. или, это касается вас) Насчет, годиться и быть способным-не слышала...



По-вашему, it's up to you и he is up to something - одно и то же? Браво!


----------



## morzh

If I were a new person reading this thread, I'd get lost, dazed and confused.

It's lost its roots since long ago. (for obvious reasons too).


----------



## JULLIA

Не надо утрировать. Приведите лучше пример свой. Я просто сказала какой перевод встречала.


----------



## gvozd

JULLIA said:


> Не надо утрировать. Приведите лучше пример свой. Я просто сказала какой перевод встречала.



Логика восхитительная. Boyar предлагает свой вариант, Вы его отвергаете, приведя пример, который никаким боком к варианту Boyar не относится.


----------



## morzh

JULLIA said:


> Не надо утрировать. Приведите лучше пример свой. Я просто сказала какой перевод встречала.



Не учите жить, а лучше помогите материально


----------



## Syline

JULLIA said:


> It is up to you.(это зависит от вас. или, это касается вас) Насчет, годиться и быть способным-не слышала... Если можно,пример какой-нибудь.
> "make it"-"добиться успеха"  Потянет!


"To be up to" - многозначная конструкция. Пример значения "годиться для, потянуть" можно посмотреть здесь: http://www.idiomconnection.com/uquiz.html#A2

Сама же я буквально позавчера слышала этот оборот в этом значении в одной комп. игре, сделанной американцами и озвученной носителями, правда, я его и раньше встречала. В игре звучало так: I knew you were up to it.


----------



## JULLIA

Syline said:


> "To be up to" - многозначная конструкция. Пример значения "годиться для, потянуть" можно посмотреть здесь: http://www.idiomconnection.com/uquiz.html#A2
> 
> Сама же я буквально позавчера слышала этот оборот в этом значении в одной комп. игре, сделанной американцами и озвученной носителями, правда, я его и раньше встречала. В игре звучало так: I knew you were up to it.


Да,"be up to"может подойти к "потянуть", ну опять-таки важен контекст как и для "потянуть". 
"be  not up to par' подходит, мне кажется..."be not up to the job", "be  not up to it"
If he is up to it we can let him drive the truck to the new office.
Но почему-то возникает ассоциация больше с "Ему не до работы" "Ему не до этого" (без контекста)...Эти фразы имеют другой смысл.
Но,судя по примерам,эти ассоциации не работают в этом случае?


----------



## morzh

Syline said:


> "To be up to" - многозначная конструкция. Пример значения "годиться для, потянуть" можно посмотреть здесь: http://www.idiomconnection.com/uquiz.html#A2
> 
> Сама же я буквально позавчера слышала этот оборот в этом значении в одной комп. игре, сделанной американцами и озвученной носителями, правда, я его и раньше встречала. В игре звучало так: I knew you were up to it.




"To be up to something" mostly means two things:

1. When you are ready and willing to do something. "Are you up to hiking up the mountain today?"
2. When someone is about to do something tricky or mischievous. "He is always up to no good".


----------



## JULLIA

"Ему не до этого" или "Ему не до того"-как раз и обозначают ситуацию  "When he is  not ready and willing to do something".
Чем короче фраза или слово, тем больше требуется контекста для объяснения,что они обозначают. Легко использовать, громоздко объяснять.


----------



## einy

"(not) capable of doing smth." is perfectly fine! Should we dig further?


----------



## JULLIA

He is not able to  pull it off.
He is not capable of doing it.
There are no chances that  he can pull it off.
It is not for his forces. (not sure in it)
It is unaffordable for him.


----------



## morzh

Glue factory! We urgently need a glue factory on this forum.


----------



## JULLIA

А  пирожок не хотите заклеить?


----------



## wheelrunner

JULLIA said:


> How could  one  say "он это не потянет" in English?



In some contexts you could probably use "he can't hack it/ he won't be able to hack it".




> 3 [usually with negative] (hack it) _informal_ manage; cope:lots of people leave because they can’t hack it


----------

